# Residents Upset over Dead Geese



## aglatz (Dec 8, 2005)

FOX Chicago Weather

Residents Upset Over Dead Geese 
(12.11.05 - AP) - A resident of the McHenry County town of Cary is upset about what he sees as the senseless massacre of Canada geese in his backyard on the Fox River.

Brian Jones knew something was wrong when he didn't hear the geese honking when he got up yesterday morning.

When he went out to check, he said he found at least 27 dead geese.

Jones said he thinks a careless snowmobile driver ran the sleeping geese down during the night.

The Illinois Conservation Police were called to the scene, but decline comment yesterday.

Jones said normally 200 or 300 geese spend every night on the river just behind his house.

Stanley Helmer, a Cary resident who also lives near the river, said he was appalled when he saw the carnage on his way to work Saturday morning.


----------



## aglatz (Dec 8, 2005)

This is too bad of a story to see, I hunt land off the Fox and even on the Fox. Senseless violence like this makes me sick. Every goose we shot we grind and eat. We just took in 80 pounds of goose and made them into sticks. The Fox is roosting thousands and thousands of birds that come over our fields everyday, great area to hunt and hope it won't be ruined.


----------



## Draker16 (Nov 23, 2004)

WOW that is rediculous :eyeroll:


----------



## Dusty05 (Aug 21, 2005)

I am originally from southern IL so I know that this could start somewhat of a wildfire. If anyone does comment one this, or you hear an update, I would like to hear it.


----------



## goose nuker (Feb 28, 2005)

this incident is going to give snomobiler's a bad name just as it would give us a bad name if someone had gone out, shot, and left them lay there. sickening. uke:


----------



## Niles Short (Mar 18, 2004)

Snowmobiles and jetskis uke:


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

There should be a season on snowmobiles and jetskis.


----------



## 4CurlRedleg (Aug 31, 2003)

> There should be a season on snowmobiles and jetskis.


Agreed. I know alot of responsible riders, but there are alot of dinks out there also.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

> 4CurlRedleg Posted: Mon Dec 12, 2005 4:05 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> ...


Same thing can be said about any sport...including hunting and fishing...it only takes one bad apple. I love snowmobiling, hunting, fishing, jetskiing, you name it, so yeah, it ****** me off to hear about stuff like that. But saying all snowmobilers and jetskiiers are bad is just like saying all hunters and fishermen are bad cus someone shoots too many ducks or keeps too many fish. That's why you just suck it up, make sure you keep doing the best you can, and hope that you can be a good example for anyone who cares to wonder what its all about.

Education is the best medicine...


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

I disagree, Duckslayer. If there is such a thing as a "prick index", then there is definitely a postive correlation between one's prick index and whether they drive a snowmobile and/or jetski. Furthermore, the same idiot that thinks he can drive his snowmobile wherever he wants to is the same prick that starts shooting donuts around the nearest fishing boat.

Are all snowmobilers and jetski drivers bad? No, just most of them.


----------



## dpx814 (Apr 13, 2005)

> Are all snowmobilers and jetski drivers bad? No, just most of them.


Ouch, that stings. I respect everyone's opinion but a respect it a lot more when there is evidence or a thought process behind it. When you live in an area that is home to the two biggest snowmobile manufacturers in the world, that's a broad range of people you're covering. There are many of us that ride snowmobiles and have started clubs to promote safe riding and stop things like you just mentioned. We make up a large population of riders and would tend to disagree.

There jerks all over this world and saying that they gravitate to snowmobiling or any other motor sports is insane. If you use any type of ATV, Polaris Ranger or anything of that sort for hunting you have us to thank for the technology not deem pricks.

Also, in doing some research on this article, I found now that the geese were on a spot of open water and were hit at night. Now if a snowmobiler is traveling on the river and hits open water, there is no stopping and if it comes down to saving your own life, you're going to do anything to get out of that situation.

If this was done maliciously, and he took passes across the open water, then it was because the guy is stupid and was playing with is own life. Plain and simple, however because he owns a snowmobile doesn't mean a darn thing towards all the other, responsible riders out there.


----------



## aglatz (Dec 8, 2005)

Unforunately, the IL DNR is holding comment on what exactly they think has happen until a later date- But you are correct, this did happen over night on a sled.


----------



## Mr. Lee (Oct 12, 2002)

Jones said he thinks a careless snowmobile driver ran the sleeping geese down during the night.

Careless? How can you accidentelly run over and kill 27 geese? I bet for every one killed there is one or 2 injured.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Snowmobiles are so wicked fast it is insane. 100 mph is not uncommon for todays machines. At 60 mph you are on top of things so fast that you cant stop or swerve very much as you will lose control. A good size river and decent conditions you have a perfect race track. You could come on a flock of birds so fast that stopping or swerving would not be an option. Somebody loaded up with Blatz and cheese was out of control.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

BigDaddy said:


> I disagree, Duckslayer. If there is such a thing as a "prick index", then there is definitely a postive correlation between one's prick index and whether they drive a snowmobile and/or jetski. Furthermore, the same idiot that thinks he can drive his snowmobile wherever he wants to is the same prick that starts shooting donuts around the nearest fishing boat.
> 
> Are all snowmobilers and jetski drivers bad? No, just most of them.


 :withstupid: :withstupid: :withstupid:


----------



## MSG Rude (Oct 6, 2003)

BigDaddy said:


> I disagree, Duckslayer. If there is such a thing as a "prick index", then there is definitely a postive correlation between one's prick index and whether they drive a snowmobile and/or jetski. Furthermore, the same idiot that thinks he can drive his snowmobile wherever he wants to is the same prick that starts shooting donuts around the nearest fishing boat.
> 
> Are all snowmobilers and jetski drivers bad? No, just most of them.


Following your logic, I can state the following then:

Are all old people bad drivers? No, just most of them.

Both statements are false. You threw a pretty big loop around a lot of people and need to re-think and re-phrase your statement.


----------



## Duckslayer100 (Apr 7, 2004)

Wow Bigdaddy...I guess we all know how you feel. I mean, gosh...of the hundreds of thousands of hunters in the U.S. it sucks to realize that MOST of them must be poachers since every year you hear a few stories about a few getting caught...

gimme a break... :eyeroll:

and "prick index?"
so since you invented it does that mean you're excluded form it?
:wink:


----------



## stevepike (Sep 14, 2002)

Not commenting on all or even most but whoever did this must have been a complete moron. Whether he did it on purpose or not, he/she was obviously either riding an unfamiliar river with unknown ice conditions at night or trying to skim the open water. Not the brightest candle on the cake to say the least. This doesn't even take into account their lack of ethics, just their lack of common sense and good judgement.


----------



## ammoman (Dec 19, 2005)

wed have a blast with 300 geese


----------

